# Brisket - To Brine or Inject?



## kent71 (Apr 17, 2016)

Howdy all,

I have been using SMF for a few months now as a great resource and its high time I officially joined. I'm in the Pacific NW (north of Seattle) but grew up in SE Texas, near the Gulf Coast.  Aside from lots of seafood, I was raised on Texas smoked BBQ - primarily beef brisket, sausage, and chicken.  I have a Weber GSM 22.5" diameter vertical smoker. I've done birds (turkey, chicken), beef (flat steak, chuck roast), and pork (shoulders and ribs), all with good success. 

I have never done a brisket on this smoker but plan to soon.  I've been looking at some recipes and one calls for injecting.  Wondering if there is strong opinion about the success of using injection vs. a brine, vs. nothing at all.

Thanks all in advance -

Kent


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2016)

to SMF!

Glad to have you aboard!

Lots of guys inject their briskets, but never heard of brining one. Most just rub them with their favorite rub & that's it.

Al


----------



## Adottavio (Jun 29, 2019)

Could you use a pastrami brine but subtract the sodium nitrate?. I was thinking of using my brine that i use for my pastrami to smoke my brisket flat.


----------

